# MBTI (natural partner) and Socionics (dual)



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey ENTPs!

Well I noticed that a good amount of ENTPs have had good relationships with ISFPs and another good amount of them seem to have experienced a great compatibility with INFJs.

ENTP and ISFP are duals (not sure how to translate this between MBTI) and duals are considered the best relationships etc etc.

In MBTI terms, ENTP and INFJ is considered a natural match (or even ENTP and INTJ) because they can grow with one another and provide completely different tools to a similar way of approaching and viewing the world (Intuition).

Which do you prefer and why? Any experiences?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

According to this chart ENTp is assigned duality relations with ISFp. But if you look here Who is who? you will see that functions assigned to ISFp are Si-Fe making socionics ISFp be ISFJ not ISFP under MBTI system. I would recommend you inspect socionics information more carefully before attempting to translate it to MBTI. It is also a good idea to follow the naming convention of making the last letter lower-case when you're talking about socionics (and may be even mentioning functions) so that other people know which system you're talking about.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Those shifty INFJs are always trying to steal all the ENTP girls. Don't fall for their empathetic hypnosis!


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Humaning said:


> Those shifty INFJs are always trying to steal all the ENTP girls. Don't fall for their empathetic hypnosis!


Don't worry -- I like 'em cold, unemotional, and overly intellectual. roud:

...no, seriously.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Don't worry -- I like 'em cold, unemotional, and overly intellectual. roud:
> 
> ...no, seriously.


Yes, we INTJs are like a lemon slurpee; we are refreshing, sour and delicious, but you WILL get a brain freeze.


----------



## Filambee (Oct 17, 2010)

I've dated an INFJ and an ISFP before and this is my experience and what I've concluded:

With the INFJ that I dated, I loved him so much. I think that I loved him more than he loved me. I greatly admired him and we had very interesting and intimate conversations. I was always messing up though, and he never valued my strength in coming up with new ideas. He didn't tolerate my messiness, tardiness, and procrastination. He would always help me when I needed it though but it wore him out. He liked how much attention I gave him. There were occasional conflicts where we wouldn't understand each other but we never had heated fights. It was a loving relationship but I now understand that it's important that the person you date/marry tolerate your faults and admire your strengths.

With the ISFP that I dated, we were friends before we went out. We dated for a month and then I got bored and dumped him. During that time, I thought he was very simple and not very smart but we never fought and I never expected him to change the way he was. I ended up hanging out with him a few years later and I realized how free I could be with him. I felt so comfortable being myself and we could play around but also have serious talks. He really appreciated all of the ideas that I gave him for his term paper. I was really comforted by him when one time he pacified a fear I had related to something that happened in my past just by holding me and telling me everything was alright. ISFPs are great at sensing your emotions.

It took me a while to realize that ISFPs were the right type for me, I just have to give them a chance. As I get to know them with time, I discover their extraordinary value in my life.


----------



## jezroue (Feb 5, 2011)

@Humaning hahahaha empathetic hypnosis. they DO carry that look around with them. they are very nice though. very kind and usually helpful in a very quiet kind of way. INFj's

@Filambee that story made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. I feel like a teddy bear again.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

anon said:


> Hey ENTPs!
> 
> Well I noticed that a good amount of ENTPs have had good relationships with ISFPs... ENTP and ISFP are duals (not sure how to translate this between MBTI) and duals are considered the best relationships etc etc.
> Which do you prefer and why? Any experiences?


You brightened my day as I, A XNTP, am attracted to a lovely ISFP right now. I just read dual theory which brought back my hope bcs I had heard about the differences of SF/NT which could spoil the relationship. In fact I experienced some of these amazing feelings, specific of dual reationships:
Stages of Duality
Thanks a lot! double ... triple thanks to this post!:wink:


Filambee said:


> It took me a while to realize that ISFPs were the right type for me, I just have to give them a chance. As I get to know them with time, I discover their extraordinary value in my life.


I totally agree with your description of ISFPs & their value in our life. In fact I think I would take my ISFP for granted if I met him 3 years ago; however I had the chance of dating some judgers before to appreciate the tender, comforting manner of my ISFP even if he is kinda indecisive & messy.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

anon said:


> In MBTI terms, ENTP and INFJ is considered a natural match


I don't think I've ever seen MBTI officially being used for matchmaking, or MBTI actually approaching intertype relations in a way similar to how Socionics has.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

First of all...

Although I wouldn't put much credence into these theories in terms of making or breaking relationships, I would hazard to guess that 89 % of the time, people are mistyped. Mostly, there's a lot of confirmation bias going on, but there's also ignorance, and a general leaning on descriptions and traits, rather than beneath-the-surface understanding of cognition.

So, the people you think are ISFPs could very well be actual ISFJs. :kitteh:

Now, secondly... I've always said that I can get along with anyone, and I think that still holds true, based on what I've learned from typology. 

But, to really be able to spend time and actually _live _with someone, that's a different matter altogether. I think that your interests and life goals need to line up pretty evenly. 

You need to have some things in which to base your relationship on. 

And, best case scenario, before you end up deepening any relationship with someone, you should first be friends with them for quite a long time, and actually _know _them quite well.

But, even then, it's never as simple as it might seem theoretically... The smallest details can seem huge, and you never really realize what's actually important to you until you're faced with defending it. Or sacrificing it.

Any relationship _can _work, I'm sure, even if it's with your 'conflictor', if all the cards are right. But, some relationsips are more difficult to maintain than others.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

It's quite possible to get along with, even fall in love with, people of any type. Intertype relations affect the long-term health of relationships, but there are other factors that affect what attracts people to each other: shared interests, experiences, pursuits, values, physical chemistry, etc.


----------

